# Come fare il nodo alla cravatta perfetto? Video tutorial



## admin (7 Giugno 2013)

Come si fa il nodo alla cravatta? I tipi di nodi, ovviamente, sono tantissimi: nodo semplice, nodo Windsor, nodo stretto, nodo più lento, nodo scappino.

Il nodo della cravatta è stato anche motivo di studi e approfondimenti universitari. Negli anni '90, due ricercatori dell'Università di Cambridge dimostrazione che grazie ad alcuni modelli matematici si potesse giungere a realizzare fino a 85 nodi diversi.

Ecco alcuni Video tutorial da Youtube che spiegano come fare il nodo (o i vari nodi) alla cravatta.

*Nodo piccolo

*[video=youtube;8RLK5CKRi0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8RLK5CKRi0s[/video]


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2013)

*Nodo doppio*

[video=youtube;GIW6qOMqrrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GIW6qOMqrrE[/video]


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2013)

*Nodo Windsor

*


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2013)

Nodo alla cravatta in 5 secondi


----------

